# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  El Arlanza ahoga la comarca

## Jonasino

> Cuenca alta. Las lluvias de los dos últimos días provocaron el desbordamiento del Arlanza en la cuenca alta, desde su nacimiento en Quintanar hasta Salas





> Jornada complicada la de ayer en toda la cuenca alta del Arlanza, desde su nacimiento en Sanza (Quintanar de la Sierra), hasta Salas de los Infantes, donde hacia años que el desbordamiento del río no llegaba hasta el casco urbano como sucedió ayer, con las calles que parecían ríos y el agua entrando en viviendas, sótanos y comercios. En distintos puntos de la ciudad se llegaron a acumular entre 50 y 60 centímetros, incluido el garaje de la residencia de ancianos de San José, por lo que se cortó el tráfico rodado por el centro. A primeras horas de la tarde, se cerraban todos los accesos a la ciudad milenaria, aunque hacia las 21,30 horas se abría la N-234, en dirección Burgos, pero se mantenía cerrada la misma nacional en dirección a Soria.
> Pero no solo se vieron afectadas las carreteras de acceso a Salas. Por la mañana, técnicos del Servicio de Vías y Obras de la Diputación Provincial se tuvieron que desplazar a Vilviestre del Pinar, donde se cortó al tráfico el acceso a la localidad desde la carretera CL-117. En Barbadillo del Mercado, igualmente, se cortó al tráfico la carretera de Contreras, para lo cual se colocaron vallas para evitar el paso de los vehículos.
> Esta situación obligó a la Guardia Civil a mantener activo, desde primeras horas de la mañana, un dispositivo de seguridad en toda la cuenca alta. A última hora de la tarde, coordinados por las Centrales de Servicios de Seguridad Ciudadana y de Tráfico de la Benemérita, se encontraban desplegadas en la zona tres patrullas de seguridad en las localidades de Huerta de Rey, Salas y Quintanar, y otras dos del Subsector de Tráfico (Burgos y Aranda de Duero).
> Y mientras en la cabecera del Arlanza se vivía la jornada con preocupación, en la cuenca baja, tanto en Puentedura como en Quintanilla del Agua, Lerma, Tordómar, Santa María del Campo o Peral de Arlanza se preparaban para ver al río alcanzar niveles máximos de madrugada, aunque zonas como las riberas del río en Tordómar ya se veían anegadas.





> Agua corriendo por las calles y entrando en viviendas, garajes y comercios. Esa fue la fotografía de toda la tarde de ayer en Salas de los Infantes, lo que obligó al Ayuntamiento a tomar la decisión de cortar el tráfico rodado en la ciudad, aunque ya antes se habían cerrado los accesos desde Hacinas y desde Costana. El desbordamiento del río se dio en dos puntos, en el camino entre Castrovido y Salas, y en la confluencia del Arlanza y el Ciruelos, dirección Hacinas.
> Concejales del Ayuntamiento, bomberos voluntarios y vecinos colaboraron para minimizar los riesgos y los propietarios de casas y comercios se afanaban en tapar las entradas a niveles más bajos con tablones, ladrillos y yeso. Uno de los establecimientos más afectados fue, como siempre, la relojería Romero, donde se tuvo que achicar el agua que, sin estar invitada, se coló en la tienda. Lo mismo ocurrió en muchos garajes, como en el de la residencia de San José, donde además los bomberos tuvieron que sacar a varios directivos que habían acudido a una reunión prevista con el secretario regional del PSOE, Luis Tudanca.
> También Cruz Roja y los Bomberos voluntarios colaboraron en el acceso al centro de Aspanias para hacer llegar la cena a los residentes y que los trabajadores pudieran salir. Igualmente, se ayudó a salir de casa a un matrimonio que se había quedado sin luz y que tenía 50 centímetros de agua a la puerta de casa; se desplazaron posteriormente hasta Mamolar, de donde son originarios.
> Otro de los servicios más relevantes de la jornada fue el auxilio a una profesora del colegio público de Salas que quedó atrapada dentro de su vehículo, ante la crecida del Ciruelos, a la salida de la localidad, en el tramo viejo de la N-234. El vehículo se le quedó parado y comenzaba a entrar el agua en el interior, sin poder salir por riesgo de ser arrastrada. Una patrulla se personaba en el lugar, pero la altura del agua en ese punto dificultaba el acceso, por lo que se solicitó la colaboración de un camionero que con su vehículo pesado, desde mayor altura, pudieron aproximarse y extraer a la mujer del interior. La mujer, que se dirigía a San Leonardo de Yagüe, no sufrió daños, aunque la situación le provocó nerviosismo y leves síntomas de hipotermia.
> Hoy los problemas se esperan en las cuencas media y baja.


Y mientras las eternas obras de Castrovido  practicamente paradas por el invierno.

Fuente:El Diario de Burgos

----------

Asteriom (08-mar-2016)

----------

